# Fluval EVO 13G, going freshwater.



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm going to do a small 3 stone (I only have one of my local basalt stones left so I will need to find two more) hybrid iwagumi in this evo. I got it for a good price and I don't want to do saltwater in it, so I'm going to do a small planted tank; I was thinking of doing hairgrass and anubias nana. For stock I am thinking maybe black a small school of black neon tetra? I haven't done CO2 yet but I'm thinking maybe I ought to give it a go on this small tank. Thoughts?


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

First thought would be lighting, I don't think it is going to work very well. Maybe, but maybe not!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> First thought would be lighting, I don't think it is going to work very well. Maybe, but maybe not!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the feedback! The LEDs are very bright, but I know this tank has a reputation for having low light for plants, but it's close to two windows (not in direct light) so I'm hoping that it's enough for low tech plants. 

Bump: I decided to put in a few more stones (basalt from the same crop). It's also cycling now.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

I think co2 would be a great idea (but it is also not my money) and dwarf hairgrass Belem. It grows very short and a little curly, I love the deep green color also. But even with a low growing foreground you will need to have rocks that stick up more. Or else the carpet will cover the hardscape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> I think co2 would be a great idea (but it is also not my money) and dwarf hairgrass Belem. It grows very short and a little curly, I love the deep green color also. But even with a low growing foreground you will need to have rocks that stick up more. Or else the carpet will cover the hardscape.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good ideas, thanks!


----------

